

Why large IT development projects are problematic - motters
http://www.cs.bham.ac.uk/research/projects/cogaff/misc/isoft-government-projects.html#problematic

======
oiuhyjtgfhjkl
They aren't - the authors are just using the wrong performance metrics.

The point of a large IT project is career advancement for all involved.

The customer managers get promoted or new jobs on the basis that they have
experience of managing a $$$ project. The greater the $$$, the more valuable
their experience.

The supplier gets $$$ in fees, the more $$$ the better obviously.

The project is paid for either by taxpayers (generally) or very large number
of shareholders/policy holders. Their individual contribution to the $$$
project is a few 0.01$s and so they are irrelevent.

It's not just IT - it's the reason that a metro line costing Bn$$$ or an 8
lane freeway bypass is always built in place of putting on a few extra buses.

